# Erzgebirgsmarathon in Seiffen



## Renn Maus (6. August 2001)

Jawoll! Ich war dieses Wochenende beim ältesten  Marathon in Deutschland und habe mich auf der Classic Runde wacker geschlagen. 
Der Marathon war gut organisiert. Die Classic Runde hat nur 60 km und 1500hm. Die  Ultra Distanz geht über 110 km und hat 2600hm. Es gibt zwei Verplegungsstationen und mehrere Streckenposten mit Werkzeugsets.
Wir hatten mit dem Wetter glück und ich fuhr ím Gesamtfeld auf Rang 53 von 703. In meiner Klasse (Jugend) wär ich dritter geworden, da bei der Anmeldung aber was schief gelaufen ist und ich bei den älteren Junioren staren musste, war ich  nur 7. von 38.  . 
Weitere Info und ergebnisse, sowie Zeiten erhaltet ihr in Kürze auf meiner HP.


----------

